# Rubber seal around popup is fallin down- help!



## Curvy1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I need help. What kind of glue do I need to use to repair the rubber strip seal around the outside area of my popup? It is where the top meets the bottom and seals to keep the water out.

I have read online and not had any good luck with details, or what actually worked... etc... Some say super glue, some say some other type of sealant, some say repalce it at a dealer.... but none say specifics and their level of success. The local rv shop cannot even look at it for at least a week and I really wanted to go camping this weekend. I bought it used and have not been able to use it yet!! They won't tell me how much it will cost either.

It is just a black rubber seal that needs to adhere to the popup exterior material. This does not seem like it should be so hard!

I have had an rv guy try to repair it twice but he was not sure how to do it or what to use.... then it fell down over and over as the Florida sun is very hot..... Now I am ready to just try it myself.

I am not mechanically inclined, but tell me what product(s) to buy that works, and exactly how to do it= and I will get it done!! 

I imagine I would need to removed the gunk and old stuff inside the part that is sagging down, then 1/2way fill the part that fits onto the top with a glue or sealant, then push it up on to the top edge, wipe off any excess, then close it and let it dry... or maybe I should buy clamps to hold it first, then close it??

Hopefully someone here knows how to help. I cannot be the only one with this problem!!

Curvy1


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it rubber adhering to metal (aluminum, etc.)? The hardest part is cleaning the surfaces of the old material but maybe a tube of automotive adhesive used for fastening rubber seals to car doors. The key to this is IT MUST BE CLEAN SURFACES!

I used this to fasten some rubber to the back of my truck's bed so that it creates a better seal when the tailgate is closed. But in my case there was no glue there prior so cleaning the surface of the painted metal was easy and the rubber seal had its own glue but I put enough to keep it on. I then kept it held in place while it "cured".

I put this on in 2006 and it's still in place today. The adhesive is amber in color and in retrospect, black would have been better. In your case amber should be good, otherwise it's an adhesive. On the other hand if it works who cares what color it is.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I would use some racing glue here is a link:

http://www.all-rite.com/adhesives-tapes-c-62.html?osCsid=08d87de53067a47687b829b27d84409f


----------

